# I know its late but....



## 32_ProLine (Apr 9, 2013)

tue/wed 4/22-23 out of Freeport on my 32 ProLine Express. Share bait/fuel. Cervesa
text me nine 3 six eight 2 8 one 0 five 8
before 9 am tomorrow


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

dang sorry I missed the post


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

sea hunt 202 said:


> dang sorry I missed the post


ditto!


----------



## TDAlmighty (Apr 16, 2014)

*Awesome Trip*

32_ProLine: That was one helluva trip...I will remember for a long time! The boat, fishing, water conditions, and the company was awesome. Thanks for the invite! My wife and I ate about a pound of sashimi tuna for dinner tonight!

Regards TDAlmighty


----------

